# 2014 Audi RS 6 Avant Rendered by Acerbus



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're going to an Acerbus render for the second time today and for good reason. Having gone ahead and imagineered an Avant version of the new C7 A6, Acerbus also went ahead and tailroed it in RS spec. As with his usual work, Acerbus kept it with knwon styling cues such as oval rims, RS 5/ TT RS style rear valance and subtle box flares as seen on the current RS 6.

*So What Do We Think?*
The most recently introduced RS-car, the RS 3 Sportback, has now shoed off an evolution of the frowning RS front fascia. Whether or not larger cars like the RS 6 will get the more animated and accented nose like the RS 3 or evolve the RS design language even further remains to be seen. Acerbus stays away from the front end design in this case, though his previous RS 6 sedan works show a more current take.

An RS 6 is expected but we doubt we'll see it, at least in Avant form, here in the States. Even still, expect the car to be powered by Audi's upcoming 4.0T biturbo V8.

Check out the same shot with different paint colors after the jump. Thanks QARSI.de for the tip.

* Acerbus FLICKR Page *

* QARSI.de *


----------

